# Breeder Quest - Help Please



## Mike69 (Jun 30, 2009)

As I've posted before, I'm from Connecticut and I am still researching breeders. I came across this breeder German Shepherd Dogs Van Den Heuvel k9 406-458-6102 and was wondering if anyone has had any experience with them. I, like a previous poster, am very familiar with dogs and training - but not an expert trainer by any means. I grew up with dobermans and owned an American bulldog for 13 years. I owned a Lab that I trained through his therapy dog international certification. So, I'm not a total neophyte when it comes to dogs. I have not trained in Schutzhund, and probably won't with my german shepherd, but I won't rule it out either. I like dogs with high ball/play drive, high drive for the tug, but medium energy (I don't want a Malinois in a GSD body). A dog who will go all day outside, but can be calm inside. I really don't care for a lazy dog that is not motivated and does not like training (I've seen some West German Show Line shepherds who could care less about the ball or tug - which can be quite frustrating). I have a list of some of what I think are good potential breeders: Liberatore in Maine, Hena-C, Von Ryanhaus, Vom Rheinland, and Van Gogh, as well as Wildhaus (though they are kind of far). Any comments or recommendations would be greatly appreciated. I'm not sure if this can be discussed on the forum, but I'm interested in those breeders who breed over-the-top prey monster dogs that are good for little other than what happens on the Sch. field. Who are these prey monster breeders breeding mallinois-like GSDs? I strongly believe that a good working dog should also be a good family dog, and that the two are not mutually exclusive. I've heard really good things about True Haus in California - but that is too far away from me. I guess I'm looking for the True Haus of the East Coast. Thanks in advance for any insight and assitance the other board members can provide. 

Oh, I am interested in working lines only. I also have young children and a small 20 lb. dog in the household.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I am in CT as well (but I've probably posted to you before

IF your looking in the new england area, for me, I like Liberatore, Von Hena C, Ryanhaus because I'm a little more familiar with those breeders and like what I see coming out of them..

Have you seen the puppies on von hena c page available? I have met a few Yake offspring, and like what he produces..He tends to produce go with the flow types, which I like. I don't know much about the dam of that litter tho..

I also like von ryanhaus,,LOVE "wolfie" on the board here, and a couple others have dogs from there and seem very pleased with them. 

Liberatore, have a friend here (debbieb on the board) who trains with Angie, I think Angie has some awesome dogs I like her lines and is really knowledgeable, debbie has alot of personal experience with Angie and I'm sure could answer any questions about the type she has..

The others I don't really have any personal experience with, tho I'm sure others have. 

If you like True Haus, and feel you can trust them with what you want, why not ship? It's certainly an option but I understand wanting to meet breeders/dogs in person as well.

Good luck in your search


----------



## Mike69 (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks, Diane. I PM'd Debbie to get some further insight on Liberatore.


----------



## MrsMiaW (Sep 25, 2010)

Hi Mike,

My dog Thor is from RyanHaus. Thor's Dam is from RyanHaus and his sire is a von Hena-C dog. I cannot say enough about Paula from RyanHaus! She is a great breeder, who is a wealth of knowledge and is breeding to help better the breed. Thor is our second GSD (our 1st was from a BYB because we didn't know any better at the time) and We think Thor is just an amazing dog. Thor loves to play ball and frisbee, loves to go to training (we are going to try our hand at Rally), but in the house he is so incredibly calm. He absolutely has an off switch, which is great. We have 2 children ages 6 and 3 and Thor absolutely adores them, he is a great all around GSD. We are going to have Thor evaluated for protection sports as our trainer thinks he will be a good candidate for them. I would highly recommend RyanHaus or if Paula didn't have a pup in the timeframe you were looking for, I would also recommend Von Hena-C. I have seen other dogs from there and they were excellent. I don't know Pam from Hena-C personally, but other people whom I trust have had nothing but great things to say about her.

Thor is just over a year old and he weighs 80lbs. He definitely has a lot of "bone" and has that stockier DDR build. I will try to post a more recent picture of him, as the one in my avatar is him as a pup.

Good luck with your search, keep us posted!
Maria


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Van Gogh has an adorable female available: Workingdog Kennel van Gogh

Isis is a half sister to my girl Halo, out of the same sire. 



> _*1 female is still available from the I-Litter. Her name is Isis and she is a happy-go-lucky little black, long coat girl !! *_
> *"Isis" is a very spirited little girl, very fast, loves to tug and chase things. She is like all the other pups from the litter environmentally stable and eager to do things.*
> 
> *Isis is suitable for any kind of active home and should be fun in any kind of sport as well*.


Worth an inquiry!


----------



## Mike69 (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks for the insight of Von Ryan Haus. Thanks for the tip on the pup at Van Gogh. I know it shouldn't matter, but I just can't do a long haired GSD. And I'd be looking more towards the fall/winter to get one. Now would be a bit too soon. But thank you.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Mike69 said:


> Thanks for the tip on the pup at Van Gogh. I know it shouldn't matter, but I just can't do a long haired GSD.


WHAT?!?!?! They're the best!!!! :wub:


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

that link you left, those dogs sure are pretty  I like the one with the light eyes  I do love my pups genetics though, i always recommend the breeder i got dia from. her website is Gildafk9.com (it is a wisconsin based but she did ship me dia to mississippi) Dia is perfect for me


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

Mike,
i seriously would call and talk with Angie, she has one litter on the ground 3 weeks old, i am really interested in this litter myself, and would get one if i didn't already have two gsd's..........i have seen several of Angies dogs she brings to training and the pups too, i haven't seen one that i would not take home myself..........very solid stable dogs with the ability to do any job but also relax when the day is done......Ang, has the ability to read exactly what she has in a litter at a very young age, and would not place a dog in the wrong home........she does breed mostly for police and military, but has some that would do Very nicely in pet homes, these dogs could probably fit anywhere.........i recommend you email Ang, and get educated on things wether you get one of hers or not........

i also Love my Von Hena C girl she is awesome............explore some of Pams lines because she has some nice lines.....

other than that i really can't recommend anyone else at this time........

if you want to Pm me with any more questions feel free, i thought you had pm'd me before but that could have been someone else........lol


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

i also want to add its good everyone has input here, but it also can be overwhelming everyone shooting breeders at you.......you should just pick a very few and check them out rather than looking at 20 different breeders............proven lines are whats important, repeat breedings that contain solid dogs.........


----------



## Danielle609 (Jun 18, 2011)

juliejujubean said:


> that link you left, those dogs sure are pretty  I like the one with the light eyes  I do love my pups genetics though, i always recommend the breeder i got dia from. her website is Gildafk9.com (it is a wisconsin based but she did ship me dia to mississippi) Dia is perfect for me


I have actually met Melinda and a few of her dogs. She is awesome, as are her dogs! 

Now on another hand, you say that you saw a WGSL that was "lazy" they are not all lazy that is for sure! But to be honest you can get a laid back dog out of both lines and you can even get a high drive out of a WGSL. A good breeder, from both lines will be able to take a very educated guess as to where a pups drive is going to be. Just a thought to consider, but by no means am a I trying to talk you out of a WL...they are incredible as well!


----------



## Mike69 (Jun 30, 2009)

I thank you all for your invaluable insight. My next step will be to talk to and visit individual breeders. At least now I have a place to start.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Ditto Danielle, Odin was a little pistol, he was a WGSL. In fact, when he got bored, he went swimming on his own to burn some energy.


----------



## Mike69 (Jun 30, 2009)

Danielle and Jose, by no means am I implying that all WGSL dogs are lazy, and I don't equate hyper activity with drivel. The dog I knew had PLENTY of energy, just not much drive for the tug or ball. I'm looking for a dog that is not necessarily hyper, but has the excellent drive for the tug and ball. To me that's fun; makes training fun.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

it does make training fun Mike and thats also what i would look for in a dog............i am one that is partial to DDR and Czech lines, every one of my dogs with that linage has had that nice drive for ball or toy............i also prefer that line for tracking, just my preference because of the willingness to do any activity or sport, and i find these dogs have the ability to follow their handler well, very responsive............again, just my opinion in having these lines............


----------

